# camping pod plan



## rob39 (25 Feb 2015)

Hi all
not sure if this is the right forum but my brother was going to buy one of these camping pod things for his backgarden so we all could come and visit etc (very small house and lives along way away) but I thought I could try and build one for a fraction of the price. On the off chance does anyone have any plans or know where I can get some from???
http://www.deersglade.co.uk/mega-camping-pods
Rob


----------



## blackrodd (25 Feb 2015)

Hello rob 39.
I just googled camping pod plans, and there are plans for camping pods and also camping cabins.
Go and have a butchers
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## rob39 (26 Feb 2015)

Did that but struggled to find owt. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place (homer) 
Rob


----------



## blackrodd (26 Feb 2015)

Hello rob, sorry you can't find the Googled plans.
I just tried again and found some.
There's a member, just posted a gambrel roof query, have a butchers on Google, as maybe you're basic requirement, 
may be a slightly upmarket timber framed building with a gambrel roof, which may well suit the space required inside.
There are calculations and a dvd and others.
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## Woodchips2 (27 Feb 2015)

You can get some idea from https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=glamp ... B468%3B754

However most people are trying to sell you their complete glamping pod rather than encouraging you to build your own and save lots of money.

Regards Keith


----------



## rob39 (6 Mar 2015)

Thanks guy's yea they just want to sell me a complete pod for £7000 but I only want to build one for my brother.


----------

